# Whitstable on a Wednesday with Jurek 14th September 2011



## Mice (14 Sep 2011)

The weather forecast identified a westerly breeze which pitched perfectly would potentially carry us along the Thames Estuary all the way to Whitstable without hardly pushing a pedal. Excellent! Unfortunately there was an unexpected hindrance of three punctures in 24 hours in my back wheel so having travelled by train to Gravesend - after tea and cake riverside whilst watching the shipping activities we headed off to an LBS for a new tyre. Although slightly off the beaten track or rather round and round the one way system including walking down a one way street we found a great Gravesend LBS "Tri the Bike Shop" (this is their website contacts url). It is worthy of a mention as they were proactive, really helpful and knew their stuff. They also run weekend rides, apparently. (The tyre was bought as back up - the puncture was slow)

With tea in our tummies and CO2 in the back wheel, we headed for Higham, on to Rochester, past Andy's Cafe (which is a first!) and then a magical route on little roads taking us to Sittingbourne, Faversham and Whitstable. The apple orchards were laden with ready to eat apples - they have to appear in the supermarkets soon - we rode several miles on traffic free lanes, saw views of the M2 and the wind really lifted us up hills. We took a seaside path into Whitstable where we ate the most enormous slices of homemade cake I have ever seen in my life!

It was a lovely day with perfect weather. On the train home, User10571 fabulously replaced the tyre and tube on my rear wheel in less time than it took us to travel from Faversham to Sittingbourne. That was speedy. And there is still air in my back tyre...

I took some pics (hopefully here!)

And apparently I rode 52 miles. Thank you User10571, that was fun.




M


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Sep 2011)

Great pictures as usual Mice


----------



## Mice (14 Sep 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> Great pictures as usual Mice



Thank you Mark - it was a great day!

M


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Sep 2011)

love the chalets shot!


----------



## User10571 (15 Sep 2011)

Picture link no worky


----------



## Mice (15 Sep 2011)

Thank you Greg!

Thank you for the tip off User10571 - Oooooo! Link now fixed (I think!)

M


----------

